# I need a banner



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

for the second edition of the VIPFFL.

my fighters are Wandy, Carlos Condit, Martin Kampmann, Matt Serra and Clay Guida. Here are few pics of them in case you're not familiar with them,lol. Feel free to use your own pics if you have any. Points will be generously donated to the person with the best design.:thumb01:

PS. If you can incorporate the Wandy pic in my signature that'd be awesome.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here you are my friend. I experimented with some new stuff. I hope you like it.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Thanks a lot BP, it's awesome.:thumb03:raise02:


----------

